# My first Laco...



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! I'm in love!  This watch is AWESOME! |> |>

Laco Type B Aachen


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Looking good! :-!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice watch, and the Miyota looks great, what is the accuracy ?


----------



## oachris (Oct 17, 2006)

watch looks great!!!ordered the same model on thursday from milwatch and cant wait for its arrival.


----------



## oachris (Oct 17, 2006)

watch looks great!!!ordered the same model on thursday from milwatch and cant wait for its arrival.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Very nice photos! Love my Laco watches.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Chris,

Enjoy your Laco and thanks for the pics.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Uwe W!



Uwe W. said:


> Looking good! :-!


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Ivt! Just got the watch yesterday. Will report back on it's accuracy after a few days of wearing.



lvt said:


> Nice watch, and the Miyota looks great, what is the accuracy ?


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks oachris! You'll love it! Fit and finish is GREAT!



oachris said:


> watch looks great!!!ordered the same model on thursday from milwatch and cant wait for its arrival.


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Mike! The Memmingen is next on my list 



stuffler said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Enjoy your Laco and thanks for the pics.


----------



## nothenorm (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice!

I believe there is slight difference with the old Miyota movement Lacos..... as I remembered my friend's Laco do not have the slightest decoration on the plate and it has a full half-rotor.

Please correct me if I am wrong. : )


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Congratulations!!!
I´m waiting for a Bremen ....tomorrow!!!!!!!! :-d. So, I´ll show you when it arrives


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks nothenorm! I have no clue what the old Miyota movements look like.



nothenorm said:


> Nice!
> 
> I believe there is slight difference with the old Miyota movement Lacos..... as I remembered my friend's Laco do not have the slightest decoration on the plate and it has a full half-rotor.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong. : )


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Alyazirat! 



Alyazirat said:


> Congratulations!!!
> I´m waiting for a Bremen ....tomorrow!!!!!!!! :-d. So, I´ll show you when it arrives


----------



## Pengvim (Mar 26, 2009)

cmoy said:


> Thanks Ivt! Just got the watch yesterday. Will report back on it's accuracy after a few days of wearing.


Do you have any impressions on the accuracy? I'm pretty eager to pull the trigger on this one, but I'd like to know about the accuracy first. ;-)

Edit: 
I didn't find the lug width on Laco's pages. How wide straps fit on this piece?


----------



## desmo16 (Jul 23, 2010)

Amazing photos cmoy, they got me stuck on this one for sure...!!!
I am considering buying it in the near future, how does it wear on the wrist...?



Pengvim said:


> Do you have any impressions on the accuracy? I'm pretty eager to pull the trigger on this one, but I'd like to know about the accuracy first. ;-)
> 
> Edit:
> I didn't find the lug width on Laco's pages. How wide straps fit on this piece?


I think that the lug width is 20mm...


----------



## Dazzer (Nov 28, 2011)

Congratulation on your new purchase, it is a fine looking watch. 
I'm seriously considering buying the Augsburg as a Christmas pressie to myself. 

Daz.


----------



## Dazzer (Nov 28, 2011)

In the end I managed to talk the wife into getting me the Laco Augsburg for Christmas. 
I ordered from their site and within 4 days I had the watch (I'm in the UK). 
The wife let me droll over the watch for 5 mins, then she hid it away to presented on Christmas day. 
Can't wait !


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> In the end I managed to talk the wife into getting me the Laco Augsburg for Christmas.
> I ordered from their site and within 4 days I had the watch (I'm in the UK).
> The wife let me droll over the watch for 5 mins, then she hid it away to presented on Christmas day.
> Can't wait !


Happy X-Mas !


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Dazzer said:


> In the end I managed to talk the wife into getting me the Laco Augsburg for Christmas.
> I ordered from their site and within 4 days I had the watch (I'm in the UK).
> The wife let me droll over the watch for 5 mins, then she hid it away to presented on Christmas day.
> Can't wait !


Seems just a little cruel to me, like taking candy away from a baby. Oh well, at least it isn't September; one week isn't that long to wait for something so nice...


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't know much about watches. Laco is a German brand? I found ine in Ebay that looks interesting for about $100. It's an aviator Laco German Luftwaffe... Whatever that means. WWII??? How can i learn more about it before bidding?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> Don't know much about watches. Laco is a German brand? I found ine in Ebay that looks interesting for about $100. It's an aviator Laco German Luftwaffe... *Whatever that means*. WWII??? How can i learn more about it before bidding?


Yeah, exactly. It sounds a lot like the way a Russian/Ukrainian eBay seller would describe one of their junk watches. Check the seller's location first; if they're in one of those two locations my advise would be to forget it. The majority of watches that come out of that region are NOT original. They make their own pathetic looking dials and throw together a watch out of old parts, put it on some impressive looking pictures, make up a long story and try to pass them off as originals. You can post the link here or PM me with it and someone here will advise you if it's the real deal or not.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Absolute junk. These lowlife sellers must have ripped off thousands with their home-made 'originals'. At least this one tells you the watch is made by 'Kirovskie', which means it's not even a German watch. Not that was ever in question. Here's your first hint that something is wrong: an original B-Uhr has a central second hand because that was the most important element of the watch in its capacity as a navigation tool. A B-Uhr with a sub-second hand makes about as much sense as putting on gloves before you wash your hands. It defeats the purpose of the watch's design.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Brian Chamberlin said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Ukranian Franken Watch, a fairy tail in pictures and text.


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the education.


----------



## papa_giorgio (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I just got my first Laco Augsburg as well, and can someone tell me if Laco watches come with a warranty card in the leather case? I got mine from Island Watch, and was told there isn't a warranty card for the watch.


----------

